# Please tell me how to post pics so that it shows exactly in a thread



## chanou (Dec 6, 2004)

ok I want to post pics of my hair, and my PR vacations pics can anyone tell me how to post pics so that it show up in the thread...Thanks


----------



## webby (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Please tell me how to post pics so that it shows exactly in a thre*

Chanou, you have to create a fotki account or some other account that will allow you to actually upload pics,. You can't upload images here, just link to them. Does that make sense?


----------



## chanou (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Please tell me how to post pics so that it shows exactly in a thre*

okay I will be testing... It make sense Thanks Webby...


----------



## Nenah (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Please tell me how to post pics so that it shows exactly in a thre*

How do you link I'm not computer savy /images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## webby (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Please tell me how to post pics so that it shows exactly in a thre*

Nappy, if you have a pic that you would like to link to, for instance, I would like to link to a picture of Derek Jeter. I have to get the entire url for his image so that is looks similar to: http://espycollection.shazamm.net/images/photo_derek_jeter.jpg

Your file will end in ".jpg" or ".gif"

So, you can use the editor here to enter the url to the pic, or manually type the following tag "[image]*insert_the_path_to_your_image_here.jpg*[/image]"

and then you should get:







One other thing, if you right click on an image, go down to properties, you should be able to see the full path to the image.

HTH


----------



## ricochet (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Please tell me how to post pics so that it shows exactly in a thre*

okay, i am gonna try it again...ugh still didn't work! /images/graemlins/mad.gif


----------



## ricochet (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Please tell me how to post pics so that it shows exactly in a thre*

once again... oh well, guess I am gonna have to pay for a fotki... /images/graemlins/ohwell.gif


----------



## ricochet (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Please tell me how to post pics so that it shows exactly in a thre*

bump.


----------



## Nenah (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Please tell me how to post pics so that it shows exactly in a thre*

Thanks a lot Ok I got that how do you link from fotki now


----------



## NoNapNique (Jan 3, 2007)

* man!!!! how come it doesn't WORK!


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Please tell me how to post pics so that it shows exactly in a thre*



			
				webby said:
			
		

> Nappy, if you have a pic that you would like to link to, for instance, I would like to link to a picture of Derek Jeter. I have to get the entire url for his image so that is looks similar to: http://espycollection.shazamm.net/images/photo_derek_jeter.jpg
> 
> Your file will end in ".jpg" or ".gif"
> 
> ...


 
*I used:*

*insert_the_path_to_your_image_here.jpg*

*and it worked for me*


----------



## Monilove122 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Please tell me how to post pics so that it shows exactly in a thre*

Trying my siggy again. TEST


----------



## Monilove122 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Please tell me how to post pics so that it shows exactly in a thre*

trying one last time


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 7, 2008)

Testing this one


----------

